# Apple iPad



## Bobbah (Nov 30, 2014)

Can anyone help with a lost password and lockout on my iPad please?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Sorry but we don't assist with this type of request as we don't know the situation or intent. 

Closing thread.


----------

